# سؤال بخصوص الدراسة في ماليزيا



## كلمة مهندس (21 سبتمبر 2008)

ممكن اعرف الجامعات اللي بتدرس الهندسة الصناعية في ماليزيا
وكم رسومها وهل اساسا في جامعات بتدرس هذا التخصص في ماليزيا؟؟؟؟ 



وشكرا


----------



## مايسترو صناعي (23 سبتمبر 2008)

مرحبا اخي العزيز
بالنسبة الى ماليزيا فهي كما يرى الجميع في تطور دائم ومستمر تكنلوجيا وصناعيا وهي في تطور دائم ومستمر
اما بالنسبة لدراسة الهندسة الصناعية فهي متواجدة في الجامعة الاسلامية العالمية والتي تعتبر من افضل الجامعات في العالم ودراسة الهندسة بشكل عام في تلك الجامعه متطور لدرجة عاليه...

تكاليف الداراسة ليست بالمرتفعة واعتقد انها لن تزيد عن 500 دولار للفصل الواحد

يمكنك زيارة موقع الجامعة الرسمي للاطلاع على مزيد من التفاصيل
http://www.iium.edu.my/

بالتوفيق في حياتك الجامعية


----------



## كلمة مهندس (25 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يجزاك بالخير ويوفقك دنيا وآخرا
وشكرا الى ابعد الحدود


----------



## mohammed_ulaiwi (24 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
انا من العراق وارغب في اكمال دراسة الماجستير في تخصص الهندسة الميكانيكية من احدى الجامعات الماليزية المعترف بها في العراق ويفضل ان تكون احدى هذه الجامعات (utm, um,ukm,upm) ارجو مساعدتي للحصول على قبول علما باني ليس لدي توفل
وتقبلو ا شكري وتقديري


----------



## صناعي1 (24 نوفمبر 2008)

ما هي الجامعات الماليزية التي فيها برامج دكتوراه و ما هي فرص الحصول على منح؟


----------



## sand man (4 ديسمبر 2008)

بالنسبة للجامعات اللي فيها دكتوراة كل الجامعات الحكومية: UPM,UKM,UTM,IIUM,UTARA,UM,USM
وبعض الجامعات الخاصة:UNITEN,MALTIMEDIA,PETRONAS
وبالنسبة للمعترف بيها في كل العالم هي الجامعات الحكومية, وهناك دول تعترف ببعض الجامعات الخاصة.
وبالنسبة للقبول: في الجامعات الحكومية يهتموا بالGPA ويقبلون عدد معين من الطلبة الأجانب كل فصل دراسي ويتم الرد على طلب القبول من شهرين إلى 4 أشهر إنت وبختك!!!
وبالنسبة للجامعات الخاصة فهي أفضل من حيث الإستجابة السريعة في مده لاتتجاوز الشهرين وكذلك يقبلون أعداد كبيرة من الأجانب وما يدققون في GPA أهم شيْ تدفع طبعاً(جامعة خاصة) ولكنها أغلى من الجامعات الحكومية.
مقارنة سريعة في جامعة upm رسوم الفصل الدراسي الواحد 2500 رينجت أي ما يعادل 750 دولار بينما جامعة تناغا الخاصة رسوم الفصل الدراسي الواحد 5400 رينجت أي ما يعادل 1550 دولار.
بالنسبة للإنجليزي : ممكن تدرس إذا كان عندك توفل550 أو IELTS باند 7 . أو تجتاز اختبار اللغة الإنجليزية الخاص بالجامعة, وإذا لم تجتز يمكن أن تأخذ كورس لغة مع الجامعة لمدة 4 أشهر.
كل الجامعات بهذا الشكل ماعدا UPM فهي تشترط التوفل أو IELTS شرط للتقديم.
عسى أن أكون وفقت للرد على استفساراتك وأنا حاضر لأي سؤال .
أخوكم أبومحمد طالب دراسات عليا في ماليزيا.


----------



## صناعي1 (13 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير اخي ابو محمد


----------



## فادي الجامع (14 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي العراقي اذا كنت مهتم في موضوع الدراسة في ماليزيا بهندسة الميكانيك فامامك خيارات جامعية كثيرة
Utm,ukm,uthm,um,upm
انا ادرس ماستر الهندسة الميكانيكة في ماليزيا او بامكاني اقدملك المساعدة


----------



## فادي الجامع (14 ديسمبر 2008)

دراسة الهندسة الصناعية متوفر في جميع الجامعات الماليزية الحكومية وهو تخصص عادة ما يوجد ضمن فروع الهندسة الميكانيكية


----------



## فادي الجامع (14 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي ساند مان احب اضيف المعلوماتك الجميلة نقطة مهمة انو الجامعة التكنولوجية الماليزية قد قامت بتغيير سياستها في ما يخص اللغة الانكليزية وانا واصدقائي كنا من ضحايا السياسة الجديدة والسياسة الجديدة تعتمد اختبار الطالب بمادة اللغة الانكليزية قبل السماح له بدخول دورة اللغة المكثفة وبعد الاختبار تقوم الجامعة بتصنيف الطلبة الى ثلاث اقسام الالو بكنر المبتدا وهذا الان يجب ان يدرس سنة ونصف في اليو تي ام من اجل الوصول الى مرحلة الانترميديت الوسطي والليفل الثاني هو الاليمنتي اي الاولي ويحتاج الى سنة كاملة في دورة اللغة والليفل الثالث وهو اللو انترميديت LOW intermideat يحتاج الى اربع اشهر فقط لدراسة اللغة عما ان كلفة الكورس الواحد (اربع اشهر) الف دولار امريكي

begineer level = 3 semesters


----------



## ahmad har (14 ديسمبر 2008)

ما المقصود بكلفة الفصل الواحد وكم فصل عندك بالسنة وكم سنة لازم تدرس الماستر وهل هي مواد + رسالة ولا رسالة بس وهل من الممكن ان تقوم بالجزء العملي في بلدك


----------

